# Machine Knitters in Michigan



## Dianne T (Aug 10, 2011)

Any machine knitters in Michigan. I live in whitehall and looking for others


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm pretty close near Fremont. 

Have lots of patterns, magazines and cone yarn from Caron.


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

I am from Michigan and would love a machine but don't know anything about them,would like to buy a used one but am afraid because of my lack of knowledge.Any suggestions, or do you know of anyone selling a Machine. I am in between Flint and Saginaw.


----------



## vlane1549 (Apr 18, 2011)

There is a lady in Pinckney (sp?) who wants to start a group. Is this near you?


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

I think that is about 90 miles from me.


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

There was a lady in Argentine, small town, between Howell and Linden, on Argentine rd., side street just north of a small church, that has knitting machines. Her shop was called Lucy's Knit to Fit. She may be retired but she may also have info.


----------



## deb steele (Mar 10, 2011)

hI i'm DEB FROM EDWARDSBURG i HAVE A MID GUAGE MACHINE AND LOOKING FOR PATTERNS FOR SWEATERS. i WOULDN'T MIND PAYING FOR THEM BUT CAN'T FIND THEM. I HAVE ONLY MADE A HAT AND WOULD LIKE TO MAKE SWEATERS. I WOULD LIKE TO START SIMPLE . COULD ANYONE HELP THANK YOU DEB


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

beadlady said:


> I am from Michigan and would love a machine but don't know anything about them,would like to buy a used one but am afraid because of my lack of knowledge.Any suggestions, or do you know of anyone selling a Machine. I am in between Flint and Saginaw.


I am up north. I have a Brother KH864 for sale. It is a standard gauge machine. That means fine yarn up to sport or dk weight. I was caught up in an e-bay moment and won this a few years ago. It looks like brand new, except the carrying case has a dent. I have other machines, so this one isn't needed. It is a punch card machine. If interested send me a pm. I will give you a phone# for better communication.


----------



## Dianne T (Aug 10, 2011)

I am in Whitehall and might be interested if the $ is right. Let me know


----------



## Dianne T (Aug 10, 2011)

I not sure where that is. I am in whitehall on the lake side. I am about 20 minutes from Muskegon


----------



## Dianne T (Aug 10, 2011)

The 864 is a nice easy machine to learn. I have one and love it.


----------



## deb steele (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Deb here. Do you have patterns for a mid guage machine? call me if you would like to sell or make copys of them. I live in mi. on the north west state line. Right by so bend, In. I want to make an easy sweater. Don't know where to find patterns. I buy scanes of yarn and I think iit will work. My number is 2696632030. E-mail is [email protected] Hope to hear from you thanks Deb


----------



## deb steele (Mar 10, 2011)

deb steele said:


> Hi Deb here. Do you have patterns for a mid guage machine? call me if you would like to sell or make copys of them. I live in mi. on the north west state line. Right by so bend, In. I want to make an easy sweater. Don't know where to find patterns. I buy scanes of yarn and I think iit will work. My number is 2696632030. E-mail is [email protected] Hope to hear from you thanks Deb


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

deb steele said:


> Hi Deb here. Do you have patterns for a mid guage machine? call me if you would like to sell or make copys of them. I live in mi. on the north west state line. Right by so bend, In. I want to make an easy sweater. Don't know where to find patterns. I buy scanes of yarn and I think iit will work. My number is 2696632030. E-mail is [email protected] Hope to hear from you thanks Deb


Deb, Sandy's kwick knits has patterns for sale. Also a video to help with getting the gauge right. Just google sandy'skwikknits.


----------



## Dianne T (Aug 10, 2011)

Deb,
Sorry I don't have any patterns yet I am just getting started. I have only been making scarves and baby blankets. 
Diane T.


----------

